# unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??



## pyro (28. März 2011)

Ich brauche für mein Teichvorhaben (siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29734 ) eine Teichfolie mit 7,6 x 7m bzw. 8x7m.

Ich tendiere stark zu einer EPDM Folie und wollte nun wissen ob es hier Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.

Wenn ich auf Ebay suche finde ich Firestone Folie 1,15mm stark für 5,79 Euro - im Obi Baumarkt kostet 1mm starke Folie 9,90 Euro und dann gibts z.B. noch dieses Kombiangebot Folie + Vlies das mir recht gut gefällt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Firestone-EPDM-T..._Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich&hash=item35b0f025b2


Was sagt Ihr dazu? Ist die Firestone EPDM empfehlenswert? Taugt der Shop Teichbedarf24de???


----------



## Ulli (28. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

Hi Pyro,

ich habe letztes Jahr die Firestone EPDM 1,52 mm verbaut, gute Qualität, die Dicke variiert etwas aber das Material ist von den Eigenschaften her super.
Die Folie ist sehr dehnbar und auch bei extremer Kälte noch flexibel.... Das Angebot mit dem Vlies zusammen finde ich nicht schlecht. Ich bekam aber von meinem lokalen Gartenbauer in Summe einen besseren Preis, vielleicht fragst Du einfach mal bei Betrieben in Deiner Nähe nach?

Ich habe es verlegen lassen, das Zeug ist so schwer, das hätte ich gar nicht transportieren oder verlegen können - rechne mal das Gewicht für Deinen Teich hoch. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*



UlliW schrieb:


> Ich habe es verlegen lassen, das Zeug ist so schwer, das hätte ich gar nicht transportieren oder verlegen können - rechne mal das Gewicht für Deinen Teich hoch.


Hallo Ulli,
Ich hab meine Folie noch nicht bestellt und hab ne grobe Vorstellung davon, was da an Gewicht über 20m in den Garten transportiert werden muss.... aber Du glaubst gar nicht, wie einfach man gute Freunde mit ner Kiste Bier und nem Grillabend motivieren kann


----------



## Ulli (28. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

Hi Andreas,

wohl wahr, aber die ganzen Bandscheiben-Vorfälle und Verwüstungen im Garten nach der Verlege-Party  musst Du auch zum Gesamtpreis dazu kalkulieren 

... und wehe man hat einen Bier-Seeligen unter der Teichfolie vergessen, das gibt Mecker von dessen  Frau 

Da fülle ich lieber den Zettel von der Berufsgenossenschaft aus, wenn ein Gärtner fehlen sollte...

Grüssle Ulli


----------



## pyro (28. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

Wie oben erwähnt war ich beim örtlichen Baumarkt und ein Preis in Höhe von fast 200 % gegenüber dem Internetpreis (mit Versand frei Haus) sprach ein deutliches Wort.

Ich kann gern mal bei 2-3 Gartenbetrieben nachfragen und bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


Wie viel wiegt denn der QM von der 1,15mm starken Folie?? 

Wenn ich im Internet bestelle kommt die Folie evtl. auf Palette die krieg ich schon in den Garten ohne viel Flurschaden und zum auslegen hab ich 4 helfende Hände. Zu dritt haben wir schon viel geschafft...


----------



## Ulli (29. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

Hi Pyro,

 die 1,15er wiegt ca. 1,2 kg pro qm - also mit Rand und Verschnitt kommst Du so auf knappe 100 kg für Dein Projekt. Das müsste mit 3 Mann gehen, wenn Du die Bierkiste NACH dem Verlegen spendierst 

Auf einer Palette und mit gutem Zugang zum Garten kein Problem. 

Grüßle Ulli


----------



## Zermalmer (29. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*



UlliW schrieb:


> ..wenn Du die Bierkiste NACH dem Verlegen spendierst


Eben das ist das Entscheidende... die Belohnung sollte erst nach durchgeführter Arbeit präsentiert werden... sonst saufen die sich vielleicht noch alle schlau und geben mehr Ratschläge, als sie helfen


----------



## pyro (29. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

EPDM brauch ich 7,62m x 7m macht 53,34 QM x 1,2 Kilo = 64 Kilo.

Würde sich die Folie gut packen lassen wäre das für mich allein kein Problem, solche Gewichte wuchte ich öfter durch die Gegend.

Da mir meine 2 Helfer schon öfter geholfen haben weis ich sehr genau das es das Feierabendbier NACH der Arbeit gibt... und wenn alles fertig ist gibts eh ne größere Gartenparty mit Einweihungsfeier Gartenhaus usw.

Da muss ich dann nur nen Zaun um den Teich ziehn das mir keiner reinfällt oder Nährstoffe einbringt die da nicht reingehören.  



Jetzt aber zur eigendlichen Frage zurück bitte...

Gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede bei EPDM Folie ??? Welcher Hersteller ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## Zermalmer (29. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*



pyro schrieb:


> Würde sich die Folie gut packen lassen


Das wird sie sich nicht...aber das erahnst Du sicher selber  


> wäre das für mich allein kein Problem, solche Gewichte wuchte ich öfter durch die Gegend.


Beruflich oder privat?  
Ich habe die letzten Tage, als ungeübter, 40kg Betonsäcke transportiert...
Ich habe meine Rampen und die Schubkarre lieben gelernt


----------



## Ulli (29. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*



pyro schrieb:


> Gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede bei EPDM Folie ??? Welcher Hersteller ist empfehlenswert?



Einen wirklichen Vergleich habe ich nicht, auch beim Gockel war keine zu finden. Ich denke mal, die Markenfolien sollten alle qualitativ gut sein. An der Folie würde ich nicht sparen... wenn da mal was kaputt geht, ist das ein Riesen-Ärger!

Ich habe die Firestone Geomembran, macht einen guten, stabilen Eindruck. 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## V8 Cruiser (29. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

Hallo ich hatte letztes Jahr dass selbe Angebot bei Ebay genutzt, aber von Teichbedarf Wilke auch bei Ebay war sehr zufrieden. Folie kam per Spedition auf Palette frei Haus, besser kann es nicht laufen. Folie und 500 Flies alles bestens zusammen 7,15 Euro pro m².
Gruß Hansjürgen


----------



## Patrick K (30. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

Hallo Pyro 
Ich hatte auch bei Wilke bestellt, 1,15er einfach super zu verlegen,wir trugen sie zu zweit ohne Probleme. 
Was die Folien angeht hat mir eine Teichbaufirma in Speyer gesagt, man sollte darauf achten das die Folie für Teiche geeignet ist  und nicht im kleingedrucktem als Dachfolie deklariert ist . Ein Kunde hatte bei ihm um Rat gebeten, da ein Fisch nach dem anderen starb . Es stellte sich herraus das der jenige im Internet, die Folie gekauft hatte 1,52 er und diese Schadstoffe ins Wasser abgab.

und noch was.....
Ich würde nie mehr andere Folie verlege als EPDM 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## pyro (31. März 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

Ich hab nun einmal bei 3 Händlern nach einem Angebot gefragt. Schaun wir mal was rauskommt und am Wochenende will ich dann bestellen.


----------



## pyro (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

Angebote eingeholt... Wilke ist am günstigsten dicht gefolgt von teichbedarf24.de

Relativ unfreundlich und batzig hingegen lernte ich die Firma Geaplan kennen. Während ich von beiden anderen Anbietern per Mail eine Aufstellung und konkrete Preisauskunft + Lieferzeit und Bezahlung innerhalb kürzester Zeit bekam brauchte die Firma Geaplan am längsten um mir mitzuteilen das ich die Preise alle im Onlineshop finde und mich da umsehen soll.

Eine Frage nach einem Reststück für mein Wasserfallbecken wurde von letztgenannter Firma ebenfalls komplett ignoriert.


----------



## Pammler (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: unterschiedliche Folienqualitäten??*

Ich habe meine Folie (EPDM) auch von Wilke, netter Kontakt, der hätte mir auch die versehentlich nur 1Meter breiten gelieferten Vliesbahnen, statt der 2m breiten bestellten, ohne Probleme umgetauscht. Wollte ich dann aber nicht. 1m breit war auch im Nachhinein gesehn besser zu verlegen. Die Folie ist nach dem harten Winter noch tadellos. Die hochstehende Kapillarsperre wie neu.

PS. Ich habe mit den Resten die Schwimmbrillengummis der Kinder erneuert. Top!


----------

